# Dash Lights Problem



## rythmgamer (Jun 7, 2008)

I recently replaced the factory stereo w/ a Sumas aftermarket unit. Everything went well since I have done it several times before, however, 3 button lights on my AC control stopped working. When I was installing the unit, I had to hammer the metal frame that the stereo and ac sits on. The AC control was on the frame at the time, but I didnt hit anywhere near it plus I only hit the frame 2-3 times. Anyways, I do not know if I messed up the wiring somewhere (all my other light work fine), or if there is a specific fuse for those 3 lights (left side of the AC control), or if the lights went out from the shockwave and if so how to fix it. 
Regards


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

u have to check if a wire is touching of grounding somewhere


----------



## rythmgamer (Jun 7, 2008)

which wires sbould i check? All the AC harnesses are intact, i did not touch them. The o ly thing that draws my suspicion is th "backlight" wire that was going to the factory stereo. I just cut it off and isulated it. Might there have been some kind of a chain built into the head unit and ac? And if so, how qould i go about fixing it? Thanks!


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

what happen is tat some of the wires at the back tend to be interconnected, because i had nearly the same problem, my radio would kick out when i pull the doors or the truck and when i get it checked out one of the wires works for the room light so when the room light come on it would grounds out the radio, so i would check the wire that u use for the remote or memory caus that wire tends to be a culprit. It should be either a yellow or a orange wire


----------



## rythmgamer (Jun 7, 2008)

hm... I double checked all the connections before i put in the radio. If im not mistaken, my yellow wire was the 12v constant that went into the radio. Dont remember what the orange was, but it was one of the peripherals i think.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You most likely said the answer in the last sentance. The bulbs aren't LED so if you hammer around them you'll knock the filament loose. Just replace one of the bad ones with a good one( if any are still working) from the same unit and if it works you know it's the bulb. And next time don't hammer at electrical componants.


----------



## rythmgamer (Jun 7, 2008)

Haha, thanks for all the input guys, I will tinker with it tomorrow or the day after and let you know the results. I know not to hammer at electronics, its just that the screws holding the factory stereo were really tight, and I was getting desperate. One knock on a screwdriver, and they came off beautifuly. For future refference, its actually a problem w/ 5th gen Maximas, Ive heared of people actually taking units to the shop just to get them unscrewed. Anyways, Ill let you know the results,

Regards


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

well i was gonna to say use WD-40 but i am kinda guilty of the knocking the electronics too, hope it is the filament tat is loose, just keep us posted


----------

